# Warnung Adult webside Realitykings unauthorisierte Kreditkartenabbuchungen



## janek (7 Januar 2010)

:wall: [noparse]Hallo,
nachdem ich männlich bin und ab und zu mal gern was Schnuckeliges im Web ansehe, bin ich auf die Porn-Seite www.Realitykings.com aus den USA oder Grossbritannien gestoßen. Diese bieten für um die 2 Dollar eine 2-3 tägige Probemitgliedschaft an, welche ich mit Hilfe meiner Kreditkarte getätigt habe. Da sich diese bei Nichtkündigung angeblich automatisch für ein Monat (um 39,95$) verlängern würde, habe ich sie gleich wieder gekündigt, auch sofort die diesbezügliche Bestätigung einer Buchungsagentur namens 247transhelp (mail :[email protected]) bekommen.Kurz danach kam jedoch auch die Bestätigung der Mitgliedschaft in einer Website www.wowreality.com, welche ich wissentlich nie eingegangen bin. Nach der auch sofortigen Kündigung dieser nie eingegangenen Mitgliedschaft wieder das gleiche Spiel, Bestätigung der Kündigung. Abgebucht wurde jedoch in beiden Fällen ein Betrag um die 27 € was ca. 39 $ entspricht. Mittlerweile wurden von meinem Konto 2 weitere Abbuchungen für wieder andere Mitgliedschaften in Websites (accessdvdsnow, teendvdaccess) von denen ich wissentlich noch nie gehört hatte, wieder jeweils c. 27 € vorgenommen. Alle Mitgliedschaften wurden mit den für die ursprüngliche 2 tägige Probemitgliedschaft erhaltenen Zugangsdaten begründet. Mutmaßlich werden die Kreditkartendaten weitergegeben, oder man geht mit den von Realitykings erhaltenen Zugangsdaten bei Anklicken der verschiedenen in Realitykings enthaltenen Porn-Seiten automatisch bei diesen eine Mitgliedschaft ein. Zuerst habe ich es im Guten versucht, aber nachdem immer neue angebliche Mitgliedschaften (our records show that...) unterstellt wurden und es mir mit dem ewigen zeitintensiven hin und her Mailen auf Englisch mit diesen mutmaßlichen Gangstern zu dumm wurde, habe ich meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen und die Sache der Rechtabteilung der Bank überlassen! Mal schauen was jetzt passiert, das ganze geht seit Anfang November 2009. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und wie ist derjenige gegebenfalls damit umgegangen?
Ich halt die Communitiy jedenfalls über meine Sache auf dem Laufenden. 

Janek[/noparse]


----------



## Marco (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Warnung Adult webside Realitykings unauthorisierte Kreditkartenabbuchungen*



janek schrieb:


> :wall: unterstellt wurden und es mir mit dem ewigen zeitintensiven hin und her Mailen auf Englisch mit diesen mutmaßlichen Gangstern zu dumm wurde, habe ich meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen und die Sache der Rechtabteilung der Bank überlassen!



Die Rechtsabteilung der Bank interessieren solche Fälle nicht, daher kann die Geschichte an dieser Stelle nicht stimmen. In den meisten Kreditkartenbedingungen steht nämlich das man auch unberechtigte Kreditkartenabrechnungen erst einmal bezahlen muss. Die Reklamation muss natürlich zeitnah erfolgen - umso eher bekommt man sein Geld wieder.

Gruß Marco


----------



## nich-mit-mir (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Warnung Adult webside Realitykings unauthorisierte Kreditkartenabbuchungen*



janek schrieb:


> :wall: .. habe ich meine Kreditkarte sperren lassen und die Sache der Rechtabteilung der Bank überlassen!



Ich denke die haben die Daten weitergegeben, bzw. es ist ein und der selbe Betreiber mit verschiedenen Domains. Sperren der Karte ist eine Sache, aber um sein Geld wieder zu bekommen würde ich einen Charge Back ( wird das nun so geschrieben? ) Rückholung machen. Nur die Karte sperren bringt Dir Dein Geld nicht zurück.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Warnung Adult webside Realitykings unauthorisierte Kreditkartenabbuchungen*

Diese "free/cheap trial"-Tour ist eine der Standards, insbesondere in den USA, wo andere Abzockmethoden schon lange erledigt sind (Dialer waren dort schon in den späten Neuinzigern tot). Die Mafia hatte um die Jahrtausendwende 700 Mio US$ ergaunert mit angeblichem "free content" (man musste die Kreditkartendaten zur Altersverifikation eingeben).

Deine spezielle Seite kommt von einem der großen Anbieter ("nastydollars", "cumfiesta", "allsitesaccess", ~"bangbros"), siehe whois

RK NETMEDIA, INC.
PRINCIPAL ADDRESS
444 BRICKELL AVENUE
#1001
MIAMI FL 33131 
Changed 04/21/1999
(Handelsregister Florida)
(R und K steht vermutlich für die Vornamen der Firmengründer)

Früher gab es da nette 0088-Dialer (--> siehe hier), da gehörte die Seite noch "Globalexchangebilling". Heute wird da mit 0900 abgerechnet - über einen bekannten Anbieter (wpr.es) (deutscher Kontakt: gxbill.de, deutsche Festnetznummer)

2003 wurde die Firma von einem anderen namhaften Konkurrenten vor den Kadi geschleift, weil sie angeblich deren Internetseiten abgekupfert habe:
Battle of online dating services heads to court - New Mexico Business Weekly:

Der Gegner damals kam wiederum ins Visier amerikanischer Kinderschützer, weil für die Seiten in AOL-Chats gespammt wurde (mit Verweis auf Minderjährige).

Ich kann nur sagen: Wer solche Inhalte im Internet unbedingt haben will, muß vorsichtig sein (es gibt da wesentlich ungefährlichere Hobbies, z.B.: die Verantwortlichen für solche Seiten identifizieren). 
Nun ja, das nützt dir jetzt wenig, ebenso wenig wie die Tatsache, dass es im Zusammenhang mit deren Seiten Gerüchte um Keylogger gab.

Trotzdem würde ich natürlich versuchen, mich mit dem KK-Unternehmen zusammen zu schließen. Die können sich dann ja gerne an den Problemverursacher wenden. Das FBI macht das dann schon (lach) - Geld liegt da ja genug herum:


> Current estimates show this company has an annual revenue of $5,000,000 and employs a staff of approximately 40.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Warnung Adult webside Realitykings unauthorisierte Kreditkartenabbuchungen*

Zur Doku: auf der Seite r*kings.com wird ein 3-Tage-Testzugang angeboten (kommt von rk.com). Wenn man auf die deutsche Fahne klickt, wird man zu gxbill.com geleitet - dort gibt es die Option des Testzugangs nicht mehr.

Der deutsche support unter gxbill.de führt nach Königsbrunn bei Augsburg, in die Wandalenstraße (früher war das in der Welserstraße in Gersthofen, für die Ortskundigen) - der Seitenaber ist aber eher nicht dort zu finden ("B*B* aka "Oceanebi" --> "Castle Communications"). Für alte Dialerwühler alles bekannte Namen, erstaunlich 

Ach ja: wenn man die Adresse bei Google eingibt, wird es schon langsam deutlicher, wer den Support macht

----



> Da sich diese bei Nichtkündigung angeblich automatisch für ein Monat (um 39,95$) verlängern würde, habe ich sie gleich wieder gekündigt, auch sofort die diesbezügliche Bestätigung einer Buchungsagentur namens 247transhelp (mail :[email protected]) bekommen.Kurz danach kam jedoch auch die Bestätigung der Mitgliedschaft in einer Website www.wowreality.com, welche ich wissentlich nie eingegangen bin



Laut robtex gehören 247transhelp und wowreality zusammen. Könnte sein, dass man letztlich bei einer "bluemediacr S.A" landet. Korrekt heißt die Firma "Blue Media CR S.A." und ist aus Costa Rica. Au weia! Da landet man dann wiederum in Maryland und in Nevada. Das passt ins Bild (gleiche Kombination wie beim Inhaber der gxbill-Supportseite), aber offenbar sind da neue Adressen im Spiel, die ich nicht kenne. Oder es ist Zufall...

Jedenfalls hast Du einen Ansprechpartner in Königsbrunn - mehr kann ich Dir im Moment ohne großen Aufwand nicht anbieten. Richte dem Herrn dort schöne Grüße aus und frage mal, ob sein Schutz vor Betrug auch für die Endnutzer gilt...

"Debit cards will be prone [to] some chargebacks and consumer fraud, as with credit cards and online checks. At 2000Charge, we offer a number of unique features* that enable our merchants to cut their fraud to a minimum*."


----------

